# Are there any online aquarium supply stores that accept PayPal ?



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

Are there any online aquarium supply stores, preferably within Canada (even better, within Ontario), that accept PayPal ?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

MOPS.ca does and that is an Ontario based online store with great customer service reviews here.


----------



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you.

I also found "Pets and Ponds" that takes PayPal and looks like it's Canadian.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

yep - they're good too.

Actually, most of the online retailers in Canada take paypal. There's a good list of them in the general market place discussion somewhere.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

www.advancedreefaquatics.ca we take paypal and all c.c


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Cool, and there's a special on at Advanced Reef Aquatics:

http://www.advancedreefaquatics.ca/...d=271&osCsid=35e805681e249981efa2e80381f3ed85

LED lighting for $0.00.... 

I'll take TWO!

W


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

http://www.reefaquatica.com

OH wow LED lighting for $0.00 , Save me twenty  good that they actually mark it as "non-exist" in inventory. Flavio really have some work to catch up on his website.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

there isnt actually a section for upcomming on front page of website. hence the price of zero i did mull it over putting on the front page for this reason. but we have had good response for the light as they will only be available to purchase in canada and not the u.s. we are in the process of re designing the site in the next few months with more features etc. the present site was a beta for the business.


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

jlaquatics.com, cheapest place in Canada by 10% just got a xp3 new for 150 Canadian plus like 7 or eight bucks for shipping.


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Sorry yeh it is free shipping over 100$. I mistook the tax and shipping insurance for s&h fees.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Mops is literally one day shipping most times.


----------

